

Ask HN: Best developer oriented landing pages? - knes

Whether it&#x27;s for a library, SDK, an API or a text editor, which is the page you you like and convey the message of the &quot;product&quot; the best?<p>inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9440208
======
arh68
Homebrew is nice and simple [http://brew.sh](http://brew.sh)

Bourbon [http://bourbon.io](http://bourbon.io)

CouchDB [http://couchdb.apache.org](http://couchdb.apache.org)

